# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Eighty Nano - Foto update 12/7/2011

## Pedro M Gomes

Boas pessoal,

Aqui vai umas fotos do inicio de um novo projecto...

Vou fazer um "pequeno" upgrade ao meu antigo nano ( Sixty nano ( fotos novas 27-12-2008 ) - aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM ) 

Novo SETUP:
Aquario DIY 82L com coluna seca externa
Refugio trazeiro em vidro


o resto usarei tudo do meu "antigo" + algumas RV's novas e pequenas coisas hehehe 

Aqui ficam umas fotos do inicio do projecto :



Refugio








Aqui eta o que foi feito desde terça-feira...  :SbOk:  

E um grande obrigado ao Miguel Correia pela ajuda nas montagems e nos planos heheheh  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Continua..... heheeh


Abraço, 
Pedro

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Força nisso !

Esta a ficar com bom aspecto.

Queremos ver a evolução "passo a passo" ! :SbOk3:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Força nisso !
> 
> Esta a ficar com bom aspecto.
> 
> Queremos ver a evolução "passo a passo" ! 
> 
> Abraço


hahahhha certo vou tirando fotos da evolução  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

obrigadão  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aqui vai mais um update com fotos do progresso ehhehe

Ainda falta colar 1 "separador" e fazer o teste heheheheh







e por agora é tudo....hehehehe 

Cumps...
Pedro  :SbOk:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Pedro :Olá:  
Tens outro aqua sem ser esse?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Ola Pedro 
> Tens outro aqua sem ser esse?



Olá, Ana
tenho o meu nano actual que podes vê-lo aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=16190 

Vou mudar tudo para este novo  :yb665:  

Cumps,
Pedro  :SbOk:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Pedro :Olá:  
entao novidades do teu aqua? Que fizeste hoje?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Ola Pedro 
> entao novidades do teu aqua? Que fizeste hoje?



Olá,
hehehe vou agora ao cinema...  :yb624:   :yb624:   mas quando chegar vou fazer 1 TPA e colar o ultimo vidro  :yb665:  ehheheh

Meto umas fotos mais logo hehehe

Regards.
Pedro

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Pedro, cá na Madeira é só pessoal com jeito para dye; eu ainda tenho de aprender para chegar a esse nível eh eh eh. Boa sorte com isso, e já agora porque não fizeste maior? Não vais manter o outro aqua mais pequeno?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro, cá na Madeira é só pessoal com jeito para dye; eu ainda tenho de aprender para chegar a esse nível eh eh eh. Boa sorte com isso, e já agora porque não fizeste maior? Não vais manter o outro aqua mais pequeno?



Olá Filipe,
Então a minha ideia é transportar tudo do meu actual para este novo... e para o  inicio do proximo ano acabar este projecto e começar no grande hehehhe porque vou manter sempre um nano hehehe
Pois o DIY é comlicado mas tenho me esforçado.... puffff ainda à pouco colei o ultimo vidro puffff  :yb677:   :SbSourire2:  

Cumps,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Aqui vai mais um update com fotos do progresso ehhehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cumps...
> Pedro


Olá Pedro

Tira me só uma duvida, essa caixa de lado é um refugio?
Ou é tipo de coluna por onde a água vai cair?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro
> 
> Tira me só uma duvida, essa caixa de lado é um refugio?
> Ou é tipo de coluna por onde a água vai cair?



Olá Paulo,
É um refugio e tambem coluna seca... colei o seaparador ontem À noite.... hehehee hoje vou colocar uma foto e já vais perceber muito melhor  :Pracima:  

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aqui vai as fotos como prometido hehehe 

aqua cheio e com o separador do refugio.

 :yb665:   :yb665:  


separador do refugio / coluna seca  :SbOk:  


Vamos ver se é ainda esta semana que fasso a troca hehehe  :yb663:  

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Aqui vai as fotos como prometido hehehe 
> 
> aqua cheio e com o separador do refugio.
> 
>   
> 
> 
> separador do refugio / coluna seca  
> 
> ...


Grandes progressos :Palmas:   Continua assim... :SbOk3:   estou desejando ver isso com os corais e com os peixes

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro,

Força com a mudança. Se precisares de ajuda apita.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Pedro

Só uma pergunta (se calhar parva!!!).
Porque não levaste o refúgio à altura do àqua?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro
> 
> Só uma pergunta (se calhar parva!!!).
> Porque não levaste o refúgio à altura do àqua?
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge,
Não estou a perceber.. ? à altura do aqua quer dizer até ao fundo ? fikando assim com 50cm d altura... ? se for o caso... não fiz isso pois este refugio é mais com o proposito de plantar uns mangroves e por algumas macro algas só para dar um aspecto "bonitinho"... visto que vou meter sump e vou fazer um refugio na sump com DSB  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:  




> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Força com a mudança. Se precisares de ajuda apita.


Olá, Paula 
Pois depois dou 1 toque para passares por cá no dia da mudança hehehe... assim não perdes o "ritmo"  :yb624:  

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, finalmente já está mudado o aqua, aqui vai uma foto do que foi feito até agora:



Ontem transportei quase tudo do antigo para o novo, deu uma trabalheira como já devem d calcular... 
Como podem ver na imagem não tenho areia, visto que a minha areia está com muitos detritos então resolvi inserir areia nova, intertanto vou montando o layout...   :yb665:  
Ainda não estou a usar sump mas penso que mais 1 ou 2 semanas já vou ter tudo operacional a 100% ehheheh  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Obrigado à Paula, Paulo e ao Miguel pela ajuda e pela conversa  :Wink: 

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro

Estamos aqui para ajudar. Depois da ajuda que deste na mudança do meu aquário ainda fiz pouco, além disso os rissóis e pasteis da tua mãe deram-nos força!

E o "bicho" como é que está? Os corais e os peixes estão bem?

Acho uma boa opção trocares a areia por uma nova, aquela estava pestilenta.

Têm que vira cá a casa um dia deste, o grupo todo, para me ajudarem a escolher o melhor sítio para as Euphyllias e a projectar a minha sump.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro
> 
> Estamos aqui para ajudar. Depois da ajuda que deste na mudança do meu aquário ainda fiz pouco, além disso os rissóis e pasteis da tua mãe deram-nos força!
> 
> E o "bicho" como é que está? Os corais e os peixes estão bem?
> 
> Acho uma boa opção trocares a areia por uma nova, aquela estava pestilenta.
> 
> Têm que vira cá a casa um dia deste, o grupo todo, para me ajudarem a escolher o melhor sítio para as Euphyllias e a projectar a minha sump.


hahaha claro... olha os peixes estão 5* e os corais tambem todos abertos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Sim amanhã já vou ver se encontro areia heheheh

hehehe temos de combinar um dia destes... pra ver como é que isso está  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  e claro que sim depois de tantos projectos... já se projecta ai 1 sump  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Bem grandes novidades!!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Está muito giro, valeu a pena. Agora tens de por umas fotos mais aproximadas.

Amanha o silicone é todo meu  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Vamos aumentar a sump, já temos os vidros e a colagem começa amanha :yb665:  

A areia do meu comprei no caniço mas como precisas de pouca quantidade talvez o Alex tenha.

Parabens pelo upgrade!!! :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Bem grandes novidades!!!   
> Está muito giro, valeu a pena. Agora tens de por umas fotos mais aproximadas.
> 
> Amanha o silicone é todo meu    Vamos aumentar a sump, já temos os vidros e a colagem começa amanha 
> 
> A areia do meu comprei no caniço mas como precisas de pouca quantidade talvez o Alex tenha.
> 
> Parabens pelo upgrade!!!


Boas Ana,
obrigado... fotos mais detalhadas só quando acabar o layout hehehhe
hahahha força no silicone :S  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Telefonei ao Alex.. mas n tinha... comprei hoje no Caniço  :Wink:  mas ainda não a meti.... vou acabar o layout 1º  :Wink: 

Obrigado,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Bem cá estão umas fotos novas ehhehe 
Com esta mudança tive umas mortes: 1 lesma, e 3 SPS's  :Icon Cry:  
Mas agora vamos pra frente hehehe  :SbOk:  











Espero meter a sump na proxima semana a ver se fica tudo operacional hehehehe  :yb665:  

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas Pedro

está muito fixe!! Adorei a colagem das rochas ficou lindo!

Quais os peixes que tens?

A fungia, o que se passa com ela?

O coral vermelho foi do Alex, nao foi?

Valeu a pena o trabalho. Parabens :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boas Pedro
> 
> está muito fixe!! Adorei a colagem das rochas ficou lindo!
> 
> Quais os peixes que tens?
> 
> A fungia, o que se passa com ela?
> 
> O coral vermelho foi do Alex, nao foi?
> ...


Olá Ana,
Obrigado  :Big Grin:  pois vale a pena heheheh fikou mt fixe  :Big Grin:  agora é organizar os corais e arranjar mais heheheh

Bem em relação a peixes tenho este 2:
Amphiprion perideraion
Halichoeres chrysus

E para proximo peixe quero 1 Centropyge loriculus mas 1º vou estabilizar isto tudo...

A Fungia.... está comida à volta por causa de 1 oriço... é por isso que não quero mais oriços hahaha  :yb624:  

Sim o coral vermelho é um Dendronephthya sp. e foi no Alex sim dakela vez que eu estava lá cheio de presa hahaaha

Cumps,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Pedro

Ficou diferente o layout, disso não há dúvida. Acho piada à "torre".

Não te esqueças de mim quando fizeres a sump.
Já agora, onde compraste o vidro?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Bom projecto.
Acho que é um nano com Mega gosto, Mega empenho e Mega futuro!

Parabéns.
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

Boas.

Está muito bem conseguido. Parabéns.

Em relação ao peixe que queres por , Centropyge Loricula, já tive 2 más experiências com eles.

Não me tocam nos SPS, mas nos LPS..... parecem doces. A minha caulastrea ficou sem duas cabeças em menos de 2 horas....

Abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## EDUARDO VASCONCELOS

fala ai pedro! sou novo aqui mas a familia e unica  fica aqui meus cumps! teu aqua ta shoooow cara va em frente e poste fotos !  um abraco vou v ode outros amigos ate mais fuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiii :yb677:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> fala ai pedro! sou novo aqui mas a familia e unica  fica aqui meus cumps! teu aqua ta shoooow cara va em frente e poste fotos !  um abraco vou v ode outros amigos ate mais fuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiii


Olá Eduardo,
Obrigado pelo comentário...  :Wink: 

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:  




> Olá Pedro
> 
> Ficou diferente o layout, disso não há dúvida. Acho piada à "torre".
> 
> Não te esqueças de mim quando fizeres a sump.
> Já agora, onde compraste o vidro?


Boas, Paula
obrigado ehhehehe pois tentei fazer uma coisa "diferente" LOL  :Pracima:  
Vou começar a fazer a sump amanhã à noite, os meus vidros ficaram prontos hoje vou levanta-los amanhã à tarde...
Comprei os vidros na Vidrametro. Depois se n souberes onde fica liga-me e explico.

Cumps,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:  




> Bom dia Pedro
> 
> Bom projecto.
> Acho que é um nano com Mega gosto, Mega empenho e Mega futuro!
> 
> Parabéns.
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro obrigadão pelo apoio hehehe

Abraço
Pedro  :SbPoiss: 




> Boas.
> 
> Está muito bem conseguido. Parabéns.
> 
> Em relação ao peixe que queres por , Centropyge Loricula, já tive 2 más experiências com eles.
> 
> Não me tocam nos SPS, mas nos LPS..... parecem doces. A minha caulastrea ficou sem duas cabeças em menos de 2 horas....
> 
> Abraço e boa sorte.


Olá, João
Obrigado pelo comentário.
Pois já ouvi tantas historias do Centropyge  :yb624:  , ainda vou pensar se vou "tentar" a ver se tenho sorte com ele  :yb624:  

Em relação às tuas caulastreas... é uma pena... podemos dizer o peixe está a comer caro€  :yb624: 

Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Pedro

Tambem compro os vidro na vidrametro! Tenho umas coisas para colar os vidros que dão muito jeito. São coisas de esquadria para segurar os vidros. Se quiseres empresto-te pois não vou precisar neste fim de semana.

Outra coisa a Paula queria ir ver o meu aqua... se quiseres vai lá com ela amanha tipo 16h e já levas as esquadrias.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Ola Pedro
> 
> Tambem compro os vidro na vidrametro! Tenho umas coisas para colar os vidros que dão muito jeito. São coisas de esquadria para segurar os vidros. Se quiseres empresto-te pois não vou precisar neste fim de semana.
> 
> Outra coisa a Paula queria ir ver o meu aqua... se quiseres vai lá com ela amanha tipo 16h e já levas as esquadrias.


Boas, 
N sei se vou conseguir... mas se conseguir apareço heheheheh essas escuadrias dava-me jeito!!!

Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Bem vou postar 2 macros que fiz hoje e já deixo o meu setup completo.

SETUP.
Aqua de 90L
Refugio Trazeiro
10kg RV
8kg areia morta
1x HQI 150W
2x LED's MOONLIGHT com sensor de luminosidade
Controlador ATC-800
Aquecedor 400W
1x Hydor Koralia Nano
1x Maxi-jet MP600
Bomba de retorno Ehein Compact+ 3000+ ( falta )
Sump 36L ( construção começa amanhã )
Escumador Deltec MCE300
Bomba repositora de Kalk por Inpulso
Recipiente com 10L para osmose + kalk

Vivos:

Peixes:
1 Amphiprion perideraion
1 Halichoeres chrysus

Invertebrados
1 Lysmata Amboinensis
1 Thor Amboinensis
1 Gnathophyllum americanum
Varios eremitas da nossa costa
5 Astraea tecta
2 Engina sp.
2 Nassarius sp.


E aqui fica 2 foto do Gnathophyllum americanum na hora de jantar hehehe





Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Sim senhor  :SbOk3:  

Agora diz lá onde o arranjaste?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Sim senhor  
> 
> Agora diz lá onde o arranjaste?



ahhahahah no Alex foi nakele dia k chegaste com o Christophe  :yb665:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> ahhahahah no Alex foi nakele dia k chegaste com o Christophe


 :yb620:  tambem levas tudoooo :yb620:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> tambem levas tudoooo




hahahahha mentira... fikou lá 1... 

Gostei muito de ir ver o teu aqua hoje está excelente ! e depois de adicionares o reactor d calcio penso k vai dar um "boost" aos corais e coralina  :Pracima:  

P.S. já estou a colar a sump.... vamos ver se a bomba d retorno chega ao mesmo tempo do fim da montagem :p o que duvido... mas... hahahaha sejamos positivos


Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá Pedro, vejo que tens continuado com os nanos, esse tá a ficar muito giro, eu cá já devia ter começado a remontar o meu, mas ocorreram diversos problemas e vou ter que adiar...essa torre do teu aquário foi construída fora de água certo? Vai dando noticias...

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Olá Pedro, vejo que tens continuado com os nanos, esse tá a ficar muito giro, eu cá já devia ter começado a remontar o meu, mas ocorreram diversos problemas e vou ter que adiar...essa torre do teu aquário foi construída fora de água certo? Vai dando noticias...



Boas,
Thanks... em relação à torre contrui dentro d água... e foi tipo pedra a pedra... LOL

Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

:SbOk:  Boas da Bermuda,

 Este nano prometem :tutasla:  , 
 esta muito giro, continua com o bom trabalho :Pracima:  .


Abraços da Bermuda :SbOk:  .
RicardoJRS

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Boas.

Na última foto da página anterior, que coral grande é aquele da direita, a puxar para o vermelho?

PS: Desculpa já vi... é uma Dendronephthya. Isso é um coral que normalmente é complicado porque se alimenta quase exclusivamente de fitoplancton. Normalmente dura só umas semanas em aquário.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boas.
> 
> Na última foto da página anterior, que coral grande é aquele da direita, a puxar para o vermelho?
> 
> PS: Desculpa já vi... é uma Dendronephthya. Isso é um coral que normalmente é complicado porque se alimenta quase exclusivamente de fitoplancton. Normalmente dura só umas semanas em aquário.



Boas Alfredo,
Sim eu já sabia do "historial" do coral ehhehehe  :yb624:  mas decidi tentar a minha sorte ahahaah...
Intertanto o meu nano está a ciclar.... e mandei maior parte dos corais para o "hospital do coral" AKA aquario do Miguel !  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cumps.
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas pessoal.

Cá vai mais um update na história do Eighty nano ehhhehe

Hoje Recebi a bomba de retorno e os PVC's que faltava  :SbSourire:  

Estive a colar os PVC's que iram fazer o retorno pro aqua e para o refugio agora está tudo a secar para amanhã colocar a sump a funcionar  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Aqui fica 1 foto das colagems e do material espalhado hahahahah



Amanhã posto mais updates.

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Entao... isso promete para o fim de semana lol... parece que vamos ter novidades!!! :SbSourire19:  
e o "Y" já arranjaste?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Entao... isso promete para o fim de semana lol... parece que vamos ter novidades!!! 
> e o "Y" já arranjaste?



Boas,

hehehhe sim promete....  :yb665:  acabei por n meter o Y e meti T com 1 torneira d 1 lado.... e fikou 5* heheheeh amanhã meto a foto....

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Boas,
> 
> hehehhe sim promete....  acabei por n meter o Y e meti T com 1 torneira d 1 lado.... e fikou 5* heheheeh amanhã meto a foto....
> 
> Regards,
> Pedro


Então essas fotos... vêem de França?? pela demora :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Olha gostei muito do teu aqua... está muito giro e parece estar em boas mãos heheheh
Achei fantástico o refugio!! Mesmo 5* :SbOk3:  
Agora é deixar os corais recuperarem... :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas,
OK OK já se arranja aqui uma foto para fazer o update da situação! hahaha  :yb624:  

Cá vai a sump montada e a funcionar ainda não tudo como eu quero mas a 90% ehhehe



Entradas de água pro aqua e para o refugio !  :Pracima:  






E até agora é isto... hehe vamos esperar por mais updates brevemente heheheh  :SbSourire2:  

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Para quando a actualizacao deste topico. Este aqua esta mesmo lindo, e por este motivo gostava de ver mais actualizacoes.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Pedro, então essas novidades?
O reactor de cálcio já está a funcionar?

Mostra isso ao pessoal!

Sei que o teu aquário é de 90L, mas será que podes colocar aqui as dimensões do mesmo?

Vou criar um pequeno nano e vou-me basear no teu projecto!
Estou a pensar em L40(ou 50) X C35 X H40cm...

Olha, nos teus passa muros, não colocaste aquelas borrachas típicas dos mesmos!? Foi tudo à base de silicone?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boa tarde
> 
> Pedro, então essas novidades?
> O reactor de cálcio já está a funcionar?
> 
> Mostra isso ao pessoal!
> 
> Sei que o teu aquário é de 90L, mas será que podes colocar aqui as dimensões do mesmo?
> 
> ...


Olá Pedro,
O reactor de calcio... está no bom caminho hehehe só falta o co2 e a media! já esteve pior hehehehehe no fim posto as fotos hehehe

Quanto ao meu aqua tem as seguintes dimenções, L45 x C40.5 x H50cm sim é umas medidas 1 pouco estranhas :p mas o objectivo era ser diferente ehehhe  :yb624: 

No "passa muros" não é bem passa muros... hehehe isto porque não consegui arranjar passa muros de maneira nenhuma por cá! LOL  :yb665:  então fiz o seguinte união 32mm roscada + acessorio roscado-colar ou seja enrosquei um no outro pelo buraco do vidro preenchi com silicone e sigaaaa LOOLOLOL  :yb624:  
tipo aqui tens a foto :p


Como vês foi 1 passa muros DIY w/ silicon  :yb624:  :yb624: 

E agora segue uma actualização feita este fim de semana hehehe
Visto o meu movel antigo ser de madeira e por isso terem posto o apelido de "wave maker" ao mesmo... ehhehe pk será !  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Este fim d semana mudei para 1 movel de INOX muito mais seguro, ehhehe ainda falta a cobertura que estou à procura...
aqui vai umas fotos:









Como podem ver ainda com o ATC-800 no chão :p e a bomba de reposição igualmente no chão !heheheh falta fazer umas "obras" mas o maior está feito!  :yb665: 

ahhh e já me eskecia o suporte de parede para a HQI tb montagem de fim de semana heheh

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas Pedro... lá se foi o tão famoso "wave maker" LOLOL

Este foi sem dúvida um bom investimento pois o outro móvel não inspirava lá muita confiança!!

O suporte da HQI ficou bem melhor que o anterior...gosto mais de ver assim fixo na parede.

Agora é acabar os ultimos pormenores e finalizar o reactor de cálcio DIY... tou desejando ver isso a bombarrrr

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Esta fantástico Pedro !

Continua a postar a evolução !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Se há tópicos que deviam ser sugeridos a principiantes (leia-se, pessoas que estão agora a querer montar um 'nano'...) é este, sem dúvida alguma.

Sinónimo de bom gosto, arte e engenho.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boas Pedro... lá se foi o tão famoso "wave maker" LOLOL
> 
> Este foi sem dúvida um bom investimento pois o outro móvel não inspirava lá muita confiança!!
> 
> O suporte da HQI ficou bem melhor que o anterior...gosto mais de ver assim fixo na parede.
> 
> Agora é acabar os ultimos pormenores e finalizar o reactor de cálcio DIY... tou desejando ver isso a bombarrrr


hehehe obg agora tens de ir lá a casa ver como ficou heheheh 

o reactor tá kuaseeeee kuaseeeeeee...! LOL




> Esta fantástico Pedro !
> 
> Continua a postar a evolução !


obrigado Gonçalo vou postando sim hehehe vou "arrumar" e adicionar mais uma aparelhagem LOL e volto a postar hehehe




> Boa noite
> 
> Se há tópicos que deviam ser sugeridos a principiantes (leia-se, pessoas que estão agora a querer montar um 'nano'...) é este, sem dúvida alguma.
> 
> Sinónimo de bom gosto, arte e engenho.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro muito obrigado hehehe como sabes um gajo anda sempre a "engrenar" coisas LOL nunca pode tar quieto :P  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas pessoal,
Aqui vai um pequeno update... Já com adição de 2 corais, 1 ozonizador e controlador ORP e PH.

Aqui ficam umas fotos:







P.S. Reactor de calcio ainda não é desta  :yb624:   :yb665: 

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Pedro,

Essa foto do camarão com os "bigodes ao vento" está demais !   :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: 

Mete essa foto num concurso (existem varios em vários foruns).

 :Vitoria:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Pedro,
> 
> Essa foto do camarão com os "bigodes ao vento" está demais !  
> 
> Mete essa foto num concurso (existem varios em vários foruns).


hahahahhaha Gonçalo obrigado, gostaste da simetria dos bigodes ! LOLLOOLOLLOLL

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal,  :Olá: 
Aqui fica mais umas fotos do aqua com 1 adição fresquinha de hoje  :yb624:  :



já agora.... alguem sabe o nome deste coral exactamente ?

e mais umas fotos no geral da evolução...  :SbOk: 







Regards,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Acho que o coral é uma Blastomussa Merleti

Que tal se está a portar o controlador ORP/PH?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Bom dia Pedro
> 
> Acho que o coral é uma Blastomussa Merleti
> 
> Que tal se está a portar o controlador ORP/PH?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro
o coral de facto parece esse mas o meu n tem esses tentaculos pequenos que dá para ver na foto... vamos ver se descubro exactamente qual será...

o controlar está 5 estrelas... pelo menos parece.... o ozonizador é que avariou... n percebi.... 3 semanas e o ORP estava sempre igual.... depois ontem fui desliga-lo para limpar o escumador... e ambos os botões do aparelho bloquearam em baixo tipo fikaram completamente presos ! n percebi... já enviei para a sea horse... agora é esperar...
Intertanto hoje recebi a sonda de PH que queria para montar no reactor de calcio hehehhe e amanhã vai haver novidades... é só a cola secar :p 
E logo já vou utilizar o controlador para o reactor. FINALMENTE !

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro
> o coral de facto parece esse mas o meu n tem esses tentaculos pequenos que dá para ver na foto... vamos ver se descubro exactamente qual será...
> Pedro


 :Olá: Pedro
Parece-me mais uma Isophyllastrea
http://reefguide.org/pixhtml/roughstarcoral1.html

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Pedro
> Parece-me mais uma Isophyllastrea
> Rough Star Coral - Isophyllastrea rigida - Roatan, Honduras - Photo 1 - Tropical Reefs


Pedro parece-se muito mesmo com esse...

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

mais 3 fotos tiradas hoje... hehehhe tou inspirado esta semana !  :yb624: 







Enjoy,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, pessoal... já à algum tempo tenho vindo a trabalhar num reactor de calcio hehehe devidi à falta de material... demorei 2 meses a faze-lo :p mas finalmente hoje montei tudo e já está a rular  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Aqui fica as fotos do DIY e depois da montagem !



















Instalado :  :yb663: 











vamos ver agora o resultado hehehehehehe  :Pracima: 

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

o nano mais artilhado que vi até hoje :yb624: 

esse reactor de calcio está uma copia perfeita do deltec :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

sem duvida uma boa aquisição

mas devias fazer testes há agua do aquario,não tens assim tantos corais que consumam calcio e carbonato 

um reactor de calcio é a melhor aquisição para um aquario de corais,mas deves sempre saber o consumo do aquario e a produção dos equipamentos para saber a quantidade que deves produzir

difere sempre, seja na midia usada, seja no equipamento em si
o que leva sempre a ter o maximo cuidado com testes

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> boas
> 
> o nano mais artilhado que vi até hoje
> 
> esse reactor de calcio está uma copia perfeita do deltec
> 
> sem duvida uma boa aquisição
> 
> mas devias fazer testes há agua do aquario,não tens assim tantos corais que consumam calcio e carbonato 
> ...


Olá,
hehehehe pois tá muito kitado eu admito  :yb624: 
Pois comecei este DIY baseado no PF509 e no PF601 :p demorou mas ficou porreiro ehehhee  :yb624: 

sim vou começar a fazer medições, no momento o Ph dentro do reactor ainda n desceu de 7.5 estou a usar a media Deltec Aquacrown Hy Carb Special vi no manual que para funcionamento ideal o reactor terá de estar a 6.3 já configurei o controlador hehehe.
Agora tenho o reactor programado para funcionar só quando a luz do aqua está ligada  :Smile: 
Intertanto vou começar com as medições para ver o k se passa  :yb665:  e s não tenho consumo excessivo como estavas a dizer e bem  :Big Grin: 

Cump,  :Pracima: 
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Pedro, como disse em tempos, este projecto deveria estar num índice de principiantes, tal a sua qualidade.

Este projecto do reactor, só mostra que a pesquisa, o querer e a coragem de enfrentar obstáculos nunca antes por nós contornados, são armas importantes na manutenção/potencialização de um aquário marinho, independentemente da sua dimensão.

Great job Peter!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Boa noite
> 
> Pedro, como disse em tempos, este projecto deveria estar num índice de principiantes, tal a sua qualidade.
> 
> Este projecto do reactor, só mostra que a pesquisa, o querer e a coragem de enfrentar obstáculos nunca antes por nós contornados, são armas importantes na manutenção/potencialização de um aquário marinho, independentemente da sua dimensão.
> 
> Great job Peter!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro obrigado pelas tuas palavras hehehe  :Big Grin:  depois de tanto trabalho e pesquisa  :yb624:  é bom ouvir isso  :yb624:  
mas finalmente está pronto o reactor e a funcionar 5*  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  vamos ver a evolução  :yb665:  ehhehe

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Pedro
excelente aquario, os corais têm umas cores muito bonitas.
o teu aquario tem sido uma das referencias que usei para a montagem do meu nano, por isso agradeço  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Pedro
> excelente aquario, os corais têm umas cores muito bonitas.
> o teu aquario tem sido uma das referencias que usei para a montagem do meu nano, por isso agradeço


Paulo muito obrigado  :Wink:  se tiveres alguma duvidada sobre alguma coisa "grita" hehehe  :yb624: 

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Tá muito lindo esse teu nano!!

Qual a tua iluminação?

Abraço!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Tá muito lindo esse teu nano!!
> 
> Qual a tua iluminação?
> 
> Abraço!


Olá,
Obrigado ehehheeh
Tenho uma HQI de 150W e estou a pensar adicionar umas PLL actinicas...

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal, 

Hoje fiz uma "pequena grande" adição ao Nano hehehe uma Vortech MP10  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  que funciona lindamente  :Big Grin:   :Pracima:  e para comemorar aqui fica umas fotos fresquinhas.... tiradas à 10min.  :yb624: 















Enjoy,
Pedro  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá pessoal, 
> 
> Hoje fiz uma "pequena grande" adição ao Nano hehehe uma Vortech MP10   que funciona lindamente   e para comemorar aqui fica umas fotos fresquinhas.... tiradas à 10min. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastico Pedro !

Conta coisas da Vortech ! Funciona bem ? Onde a compraste ?

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Fantastico Pedro !
> 
> Conta coisas da Vortech ! Funciona bem ? Onde a compraste ?
> 
> Abraço !


Olá Gonçalo,
Obrigado  :Big Grin: 
Vortech está 5 estrelas a funcionar à 3 horas +/- Reef Crest a metade da speed +/-... pah muito boa....  :Big Grin:  é quase metade do tamanho da MP20/40 e tem as mesmas funções excelente opção para nanos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :SbOk: 
Comprei no ebay US heheheh 

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aqui vai uns macros de hoje eheheheh  :yb665: 

Fungia


Trumpet


Good Night,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Fotos espetaculares ! Corais lindos a transpirarem saude (mais lindos que em alguns aquarios bem maiores).

Concordo com o Pedro Ferrer , este tópico deveria ser dado como referência de um Nano feito com baixo custo , mas muito suor e dedicação.

Parabéns !

----------


## Jose Faria

Boas Pedro,
Apenas posso felicitar-te pelo teu nano... parabéns  :tutasla: 

Uma pergunta apenas.... a tua calha hqi, sabes se têm de 70w e aonde é que a compraste?


Cumprimentos,
José Faria

----------


## Lucas Bastos

Perfeito!!!
Parabéns !!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Fotos espetaculares ! Corais lindos a transpirarem saude (mais lindos que em alguns aquarios bem maiores).
> 
> Concordo com o Pedro Ferrer , este tópico deveria ser dado como referência de um Nano feito com baixo custo , mas muito suor e dedicação.
> 
> Parabéns !


Olá Gonçalo,
Obrigado pelas tuas palavaras de motivação hehehehehe

Cumps,
Pedro




> Boas Pedro,
> Apenas posso felicitar-te pelo teu nano... parabéns 
> 
> Uma pergunta apenas.... a tua calha hqi, sabes se têm de 70w e aonde é que a compraste?
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> José Faria


Olá José Faria,
Obrigado  :Wink: 
O vendedor só tem para venda de 150W, comprei no eBay  :Wink: 

Cumps,
Pedro




> Perfeito!!!
> Parabéns !!


Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aqui vai mais uma foto da tridacna agora toda aberta depois de se ambientar no aqua novo hehehe



Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Good night.  hehhee

Tenho estado um pouco afastado do aquario estes ultimos tempos, chegou aquela altura em que tive de sair para a universidade... então o aqua ficou um pouco em piloto automatico, só com TPA's e manutenção normal... limpar vidro... limpar escumador... reposição de água no deposito de top-up e nada mais.
Já à uns dias que voltei à "base" e claro... altura de fazer upgrades e acertar reactores, hehehhe.
Quando fui embora o reactor d calcio ficou desligado pois estava a me dar uns problemas e como n tinha peristalica acabei por o deixar desligado, a 3 semanas voltei a liga-lo e a pô-lo 100% já com peristalica.
Estes dias tenho andado a acertar as doses para o meu aqua e até agora consegui establizar o Kh, faltando o calcio visto que cheguei e tinha o calcio a 330  :yb665: ...
Como estive a ler para aumentar o calcio terei de adicionar um buffer... no meu caso Kent turbo-calcio e é o que estou a fazer até agora aumentei-o para 360, estou a adicionar o buffer aos poucos para não ser 1 choque muito grande.

Outro dos meus problemas era os nitratos estavam sempre a 5, e não baixavam, então adicionei ao sistema um reactor de enxofre que está a funcionar à 1 semana e 3 dias, e está a funcionar lindamente já não tenho nitratos... pelo teste que tenho "Nutrafin" a escala minima é 5, e a cor do teste está quase cristalino ou seja sem nitratos.

Tambem adicionei mais uns Kg de RV e mudei o layout.

Tambem vou receber um lampada nova pois a que tenho no momento penso que tem mais de 1 ano e os corais não estam com uma cor ideal.

Reactor Enxofre


Foto Geral


Como podem ver ainda não tenho coralina nas rochas "novas" mas penso que em breve irá haver um boom.

Depois posto mais umas fotos hehehe

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

O aquário é como o vinho do porto está cada vez melhor a medida que "envelheçe"  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> O aquário é como o vinho do porto está cada vez melhor a medida que "envelheçe"


hehehe sim Gonçalo thanks  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  e ainda vai ficar melhor hehehhe

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite,


Aqui fica um pequeno video do meu sistema:



Bom Natal,
Pedro

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Um belo sistema  :SbOk: ...e com muito bom apoio no equipamento utilizado.
Um nano de referência  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 
Boas Festas  :Xmassmile: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Pedro
> 
> Um belo sistema ...e com muito bom apoio no equipamento utilizado.
> Um nano de referência 
> Boas Festas 
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá Jorge,

muito obrigado :p
com muita pesquisa e dedicação :p 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Bom ano pessoal, 
E para começar o ano aqui vai umas fotos novas... 
Agora com a adição de uns frags cedidos por um amigo meu  :Smile: 







Enjoy,
Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Pedro,

O aquário está espectacular (a disposição da rocha, as cores dos corais) e as fotos também. Parece que as últimas alterações deram outra vida ao aquário.
Parabéns!!!

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## vasco.gomes

Dos melhores Nano que ja vi  :Wink: 
Que tal se porta essa Vortech?

----------


## ricardo f

admiravel  :tutasla:   :bompost:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Viva Pedro,
> 
> O aquário está espectacular (a disposição da rocha, as cores dos corais) e as fotos também. Parece que as últimas alterações deram outra vida ao aquário.
> Parabéns!!!
> 
> Abraço,
> Miguel


hehehe pois as ultimas alterações foram muito boas  :Wink:  agora vamos ver o crecimento com isto a funcionar tudo a 100%... bem 99% LOL à sempre alguma coisa k keremos mudar LOLOLL  :yb665: 




> Dos melhores Nano que ja vi 
> Que tal se porta essa Vortech?


Olá Vasco,
obrigado  :Wink:  muito trabalho investido neste nano :p
Cortech para o tamanho do aquario está a funciona a 40% +/- funciona na perfeição !!!!!!!!!! e é uma limpeza não tens fios a passar por cima do aquario e isso.... para mim a melhor opção  :Wink: 

Pedro




> admiravel


obrigado ricardo  :Wink:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, pessoal
aqui fica o meu ultimo video  :Big Grin:  já com os corais organizados  :Coradoeolhos: 

YouTube - 80L Marine nano aquarium 2010-01-05

Ainda cá tenho mais 2... falta editar...

Cumps,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite,
Aqui fica o outro video como prometido desta vez focando só a estrela do mar Fromia sp.  :SbSourire: 

YouTube - Marble Sea Star

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Pedro quando fazes update da situação?  :yb677:

----------


## veralucia

Bom dia Pedro!

Li todo o 3d e fiquei encantada com o teu nanoreef, lindo!!!!!!

Pode por favor satisfazer a minha curiosidade? Não consigo entender o que são esses dois cilindros azuis na beira da agua ?  :SbQuestion2: 

Obrigada 
vera

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Bom dia Pedro!
> 
> Li todo o 3d e fiquei encantada com o teu nanoreef, lindo!!!!!!
> 
> Pode por favor satisfazer a minha curiosidade? Não consigo entender o que são esses dois cilindros azuis na beira da agua ? 
> 
> Obrigada 
> vera



olá, acho que posso responder pelo pedro  :Whistle: 

são Moonlight  :SbOk:

----------


## veralucia

> olá, acho que posso responder pelo pedro 
> 
> são Moonlight


Desculpe mas os termos técnicos da aquariofilia em português não conheço, mas da sua resposta posso deduzir........  si trata de luz lunar?  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Pedro quando fazes update da situação?


Olá Filipe,
MAis updates agora só em Abril que é por essa altura que volto a casa e posso fazer um update em condições hehehe

Pedro




> Desculpe mas os termos técnicos da aquariofilia em português não conheço, mas da sua resposta posso deduzir........  si trata de luz lunar?


Olá Vera,
Obrigado pelo comentário, ainda bem que gostaste do meu topico!
Os cilindros que estão na beira do aquario sim... são para simular a luz nunar...  :Wink: 

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## veralucia

> Olá Vera,
> Obrigado pelo comentário, ainda bem que gostaste do meu topico!
> Os cilindros que estão na beira do aquario sim... são para simular a luz nunar... 
> 
> Regards,
> Pedro


Interessante! Autoconstruido?
Poderia fazer uma foto com apenas as luzes lunares acesas? Gostaria de ver o efeito no aquário  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

> Interessante! Autoconstruido?
> Poderia fazer uma foto com apenas as luzes lunares acesas? Gostaria de ver o efeito no aquário



Compra-se no ebay de Inglaterra  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas pessoal só para manter o post "vivo" aqui fica uma foto de Dezembro.



Novidades.... inicio de Abril heheheh

Cumps
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Hello Pedro... já não via o teu nano a uns tempos... está bem mais giro e gostei dos investimentos que tens feito heheheh 
Sabes se a montipora verde tem crescido?? Se tiveres fotos actuais poe para vermos!!!

Parabens ... está muito fixe... mesmo em piloto automático!!!
Parece que a tua irmã dá conta do recado!

Bjinho e fica bem! :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Hello Pedro... já não via o teu nano a uns tempos... está bem mais giro e gostei dos investimentos que tens feito heheheh 
> Sabes se a montipora verde tem crescido?? Se tiveres fotos actuais poe para vermos!!!
> 
> Parabens ... está muito fixe... mesmo em piloto automático!!!
> Parece que a tua irmã dá conta do recado!
> 
> Bjinho e fica bem!



Hi,  :Big Grin:  sempre a investir como sabes :p o vicio LOL  :Whistle: 
Montipura parece.me que tem crescido pelas fotos da minha irmã... mas não tão "decentes" para postar por isso :p esperar quando chegar vou tirar foto... parece-me foi que perdeu alguma cor, mas isso vai ser tratado quando chegar... (investimentos novos LOL)
De resto sim ela tem dado conta do recado hahahah tem de aprender hehehe tá na idade ideal! LOL imagina daki a uns anos é uma PRO  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Bjoka 
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas pessoal,
Tive uns problemas no aquario... :p algas e cianos errr mas já está quase resolvido, aqui fica umas fotos do desenvolvimento desde que cheguei:

04-04-2010


08-04-2010


14-04-2010


Com um pedaço de esforço... TPA's diarias e aspirações da rocha e areia mais um tratamento com produtos da KZ... vamos lá ver com se porta agora...  :Big Grin: 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boas pessoal aqui fica mais umas fotos do aqua com alteração no layout  :Cool: 
Tambem entrou uns frags novos, e uns invertebrados.







logo posto a parte tecnica  :yb624:  com umas alterações heheh

tambem tenho uma webcam em teste que tinha no escritorio parada :p uma Axis 205 aqui fica o endereço:

http://pedroreef.ath.cx:39000 
periodo de luz das 19h às 3h

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva Pedro, o aquário está muito bonito. Parabéns.
É impressão minha ou no canto inferior esquerdo da 1ª foto a estrela do mar é uma Fromia sp.?
Elas são extremamente bonitas. Como é que se dá a tua?
Tem problemas com algum peixe ou coral?

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Vasco,
Obrigado. Sim é uma fromia sp.! se recuares umas paginas neste topico vais ver umas fotos dela e um video  :Wink: 
Ela dá-se muito bem... muito activa  :Pracima: 
Precisa de uns cuidados.. não pode sair fora de água, não tolera oscilações rápidas no o2 e salinidade... isto é o que li no liveaquaria... podes lá ir para ter mais info.

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa noite pessoal aqui fica uma macro tirada à pedaço  :Big Grin: 



enjoy,
Pedro

----------


## vitor cavalheiro

gostei muito do teu aquario e do teu video contina a mostrar novos projectos :yb677:  :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> gostei muito do teu aquario e do teu video contina a mostrar novos projectos


obrigado Vitor, vou colocar agora um pequeno update heheh

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa noite pessoal, 
Deixo aqui umas fotos dos meus corais acabadas de tirar.  :SbOk: 









Logo posto uma geral.

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Como prometido aqui fica umas fotos gerais:







Pedro

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Pequeno mas poderoso  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Simples mas muito bem conseguido!...e eu que duvido sempre de nanos  :Coradoeolhos: 

Vai postando novidades e rotinas de adições e manutençoes!

Ab
Joao

----------


## NunoAlexandre

as estrelas morreram?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> as estrelas morreram?


A Formia sp. está escondida, a outra morreu... não sei bem porquê esteve tudo bem com o aquario. Penso que foi uns eremitas azuis grandes que cá tinha que a mataram... agora estão na sump  :Wink:  limpam-na mt bem!

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Pequeno mas poderoso 
> 
> Simples mas muito bem conseguido!...e eu que duvido sempre de nanos 
> 
> Vai postando novidades e rotinas de adições e manutençoes!
> 
> Ab
> Joao


ehheh Obrigado João, bem conseguido sim  :Wink: 
Simples ... hum.... talvez :p 

Abraço 
Pedro

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Cada vez melhor Pedro  :Wink:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro,

Estas no bom caminho, com boas cores,boas escolhas no que toca a corais, simples e mt boa construção :SbOk: 
Está a evoluir mt bem parabens :Palmas: 

Cumprimentos
Helder Lima

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Filipe e Helder  :Wink:  hehehe sempre a trabalhar para melhor heheh

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal, aqui fica a foto actualizada de fim de Junho.



Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Aqui fica registado mais 2 macros do meu LPS todo aberto.





Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Hello,
Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos tiradas no fim de semana.











Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Pedro,

Brilhaste nestas fotos, em particular no destaque das listas verdes do peixe e os olhos do eremita, continua...  :SbOk3: 

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Foto de Agosto. 



Pedro

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Pedro,

Em grande, mt bom mesmo, com belas cores e com uns vivos  :SbOk: 
Na minha opiniao tens uma boa iluminaçao... :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Helder... mas a iluminação ainda vai levar um "toque" hehehehe mais 1 ou 2 semaninhas e tenho novidades hehehe

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Uns macros acabados de tirar...







Enjoy,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal,

Aqui fica o registo da minha Turbinaria sp. a se alimentar de cyclops  :Wink: 



Pedro
 :SbPoiss:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Nano fantástico Pedro!

Mas tenho uma questão. Diz-me por favor que funções têm os dois tudos de pvc que se vês nas fotos, um deles no aqua e o outro no refúgio!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Luis,
obrigado  :Wink: 
no aqua temos 1 tubo de retorno!
no refugio tenho outro tubo de retorno que alimenta o refugio!
e à direita do refugio tenho o tubo por onde sai a água do aqua para a sump.

Pedro

----------


## Luis Rosa

Pedro tenho a dizer-te que já li este teu tópico sem exagero algum, umas 5 vezes! Está a servir como de motor de arranque para o que quero montar agora que voltei a estas lides....

Estou a adorar mesmo a tua capacidade, engenho e carinho/dedicação com que estás a fazer isto! Parabéns! É um exemplo perfeito do que é ter um aquário!

Estou apenas curioso, desde o início que usas reactor de cálcio?! Ou andaste a fazer adição de kalk manual?

Cumps

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Luis,
obrigado pelas palavras de força  :Big Grin:  hehe

Desde inicio comecei com kalk intertanto tive uns stresses, e montei um reactor d calcio, tambem não foi boa ideia para o tamanho do aquario. Tinha sempre um KH altissimo e o Ca muito baixo.

Finalmente comecei a usar balling light e desde então foi a melhor coisa que fiz, consigo controlar o Ca Mg e KH independentemente. No momento tenho valores completamente estabilizados.

Se tiveres mais dúvidas não exites em perguntar  :Wink: 

Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Luis Rosa

Pois... já tive de ir ler sobre o balling light! E estou surpreso.. mas acho que dá trabalho.... Como consegues espaço para isso ai no teu nano?!

Que circulação total tens no teu aquário?!

Cumps

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

balling light parece mais complicado do que é, basta teres 3 recipientes com 5L de osmose+reagente e 1 bomba doseadora com 3 canais, apartir dai só tens d acertar na dose, primeiras semanas terás de fazer testes quase todos os dias para ver como está os valores, apartir dai basta testar de 15 em 15dias ou mês a mês. ah e claro ver a salinidade semanalmente porque tens de acertar, o balling vai te aumentar a salinidade.
Tambem podes utilizar balling manualmente mas vai dar muito mais trabalho, e não vai ser tão estavel como com as bombas doseadoras, que doseam por ex. 19ml dentro de 24h.

Espaço.... tenho a sorte de ter o sofá ao lado do aquario então tenho todo o equipamento atraz do sofá tenho aqui no tópico umas fotos do escitorio e vês o sofá.... está tudo atraz :p depois tiro uma foto actualizada e posto.

Circulação tenho apenas a Vortech MP10 no maximo no modo short pulse, mais o retorno a sair atraz das rochas digamos 1000L/h +/-

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

2 fotos acabadas de tirar  :Wink: 





Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Fotos gerais:

Frente


Lado (vista do sofá) :p


Pedro

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Pedro,

está muito bonito o teu aquário.

O _Gnathophyllum americanum_, ainda é vivo? Compraste-o ou há aí na Madeira?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado  :Wink: 

O nathophyllum americanum já morreu à muito tempo com a mudança para este aquario não resistiu...
Sim comprei-o aqui na Madeira, isto porque encomendei especialmente na loja  :Coradoeolhos: 
Agora que essa loja fechou... vai ser um custo grande arranjar outro :Whistle: , mas vou conseguir  :Wink: 

Pedro

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Como sempre espectacular dude!  :Wink: 

realmente é uma pena não ter sobrevivido para mim é um dos shrimps mais engraçados  :SbSourire: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite,

Está na altura de um update  :Smile: 

Ultimo Mod. de natal  :Wink:  calha DIY  :Wink: 

1x HQI Reeflux 150w 12.000k
     - Blastro CoralVue 150w electronico
2x PLL 24w Osram Blue
     - Balastro 2x1 VS
4x LED's Prolight 5w Royal Blue



























Agora vamos ver se as cores melhoram  :yb663: 

Pedro.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

pau para toda a obra  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

gostei ficou espetacular  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

:Big Grin:  obrigado Carlos  :Wink: 

Já vai seguir mais umas fotos :p

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Continuação 

Arejamento da calha



Obrigado Pedro Ferrer pela dica da fonte para os LED's  :Wink:  funciona 5* heheh  :Pracima: 

Montada:







E para fechar por agora um macro da mais recente entrada  :Wink:  thanks Miguel  :Smile: 




Pedro  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Está aí trabalho! Muito bem planeado.

Lanço 3 questões.

1. Não será muita luz para as dimensões do aquário?
2. Não tens refrigeração activa na calha?
3. Os leds já têm o sistema dimmable a funcionar?

Acho que lá para a frente devias criar um tópico nos DIY.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Bom dia Pedro
> 
> Está aí trabalho! Muito bem planeado.
> 
> Lanço 3 questões.
> 
> 1. Não será muita luz para as dimensões do aquário?
> 2. Não tens refrigeração activa na calha?
> 3. Os leds já têm o sistema dimmable a funcionar?
> ...


Olá Pedro  :Smile: 
Obrigado, demorou mas sempre lá construi  :Smile: 

Em resposta às tuas perguntas:
1. Muita luz! não! está quase perfeito hehehe

2. No momento não tenho nada de refrigeração activa. Mas tenciono talvez adicionar uma ou duas fans. hummm vamos ver com o tempo.

3. Os LED's inicialmente tive a ideia de ligalos durante o periodo diurno mas, a HQI aquece muito e para tê-los ligados junto com a HQI teria mesmo de adicionar umas fans :p por isso por enquanto mantenho-os só para moonlight.
O sistema de DIM com Arduino vou acrecentar mais para a frente agora já não tenho tempo para fazer uma montagem bem feitinha :p por isso fica para a páscoa  :Smile: 
Intertanto estou satisfeito com o desenpenho das PLL's  :Smile: 

Vou pensar no tópico nos DIY  :Wink: 

Pedro.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Deixo-vos com umas fotos tiradas antes de voltar para a Uni.

4 de Janeiro

O crescimento da Hystrix em 2 semanas e meia  :SbSourire2:   :Whistle: 



A Pocci com uma cor muito melhor  :SbSourire2: 




Outros macros para comparação mais para a frente...







Geral






Agora resta esperar para ver mais diferenças  :SbSourire2: 

Pedro.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boa Pedro,

Agora é só dar mais algum tempo e as cores já devem de estar todas ao rubro.  :SbOk2: 

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Boas Pedro,

belo pedaço de reef :tutasla: 

Agora..tens uma pedra com discos azuis que, no sitio onde está, penso que pode vir a dar-te problemas  :Admirado:  

De resto é continuar, está lindo :yb677:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Miguel  :Big Grin:  vamos ver com mais tempo como fica heheh

Tiago,  :Wink:  obrigado,  :Pracima:  sim os discos se crescerem vão incomodar os SPS's mas isso depois vou vendo  :Wink: 

Pedro

----------


## Marco Macae

Pessoal, tive o privilégio de ter estado a observar aquele nano ao vivo há uma semana atrás e digo-vos que está muito bonito, bem concebido, e dá gosto ver a maquinaria  que está por " detrás " ( neste caso em baixo e ao lado, a trabalhar).

Parabéns Pedro, muito bom.

Ah e obrigado pelas ultimas ofertas que tive o prazer de receber do teu aqua .

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Marco pelas tuas palavras  :Smile:  espero quej á tenhas conseguido fixar o disco :p ehehhe
Quando voltar vamos combinar mais uma ronda pelos aquarios :p

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Sempre impecável Pedro, gostei da nova calha  :Wink: 

abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá pessoal,

Agora que o aqua está estabilizado e a funcionar a 100%, vou dar um descanso às mods  :yb624: 

Quero renovar o stock de peixes, no momento tenho:

1x Amphiprion ocellaris
1x Chrysiptera parasema
1x Halichoeres chrysus
1x Amphiprion clarkii

Quero remover o Clarkii que está sempre a mexer na areia e não deixa o ocellaris andar no aqua todo :|

Depois estava a pensar em colocar um Centropyge loriculus, mas leio muitas opiniões sobre ele umas positivas e outras negativas, alguem com experiência com este peixes por aqui? gosta de fazer snacks de SPS? tridacnas?  :yb665: 

Tambem estou a pensar em uma Gramma, ou um Paracheilinus carpenteri  :Whistle: 

sugestões :SbQuestion2: 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Ultimo video do meu aqua 2011-03-15

Quase 3meses depois da instalação da nova calha  :Big Grin: 

http://www.vimeo.com/21124045

Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Marco Macae

muito bom Pedro, como sempre!

Tás por cá ?

Se sim, tens que vir cá casa dar umas dicas ao meu projecto.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Ola Marco,

Não estou por ai... so para miados de Abril ehehe nessa altura combinase qualquer coisa  :Smile:  este video foi o meu pai que fez :p depois levou uma Pós-produção minha :p

Abraço 
Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Pedro,

Também gostei do vídeo, o aquário está muito bom.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Miguel  :Big Grin:   :yb677: 

Para o mes que vem vai haver mais fotos e videos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: : D

Abraço
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Pequeno video de um dos meus corais, 10min. depois de ter adicionado ovos de ostra no aquário.


Isophyllastrea rigida on Vimeo 


Pedro.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: Pedro

O aquário está muito bonito, parabéns :Palmas: 

Tem umas cores fantásticas :Bocaaberta: 
Espero que continues a públicar as tua fotos pois dá gosto ver :yb677:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Obrigado Rita  :Big Grin:  sim para a semana vou fazer um update com fotos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa noite pessoal,

Tenho algumas novidades.  :Smile: 
mas por agora aqui fica uma foto de um dos novos habitantes  :Smile: 



Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa noite.
Aqui deixo umas fotos acabadinhas de tirar!  :Smile: 











Pedro.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Estás com umas boas cores para um nano  :Palmas: 

Qualquer dia temos de nos encontrar aqui em Londres. Tens de me mostrar umas lojas, ainda só fui a duas.

Que clube é esse que pertences? Costumas ir a encontros?

Um abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Pedro esse aqua esta muito louco.

Bom trabalho  :Pracima: 

Abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Ricardo,
Obrigado hehe
Penso que as cores podiam estar melhores mas como não estou sempre aqui no Funchal para dosear os KZ's todos :p sem falhas, às vezes a minha irmã esquece-se :p mas mesmo assim está muito bom!

hehe claro podemos combinar, em que zona estás em Londres? Eu estou em Kingston upon thames e conheço 2 lojas na zona boas só de salgados, o mandarim que postei aqui trouxe-o de uma delas :p
Tambem já fui a outras lojas mas só quando tenho boleia :p uma delas tinha o melhor stock de corais que já vi, mas fica a 1hora de carro do sitio onde estou não é muito prático :\

Este clube é o clube de todo o pessoal de sudoeste de Londres, e é o maior de UK, todos os meses existe um encontro, em casa de m dos membros, já fui a 2 dos encontros e é 5*, é pessoal porreiro existe sempre trocas de frags, comer :p, fotos... 
O grupo promove venda de material entre membros do grupo, emprestimos, trocas, compras conjuntas de comida e vivos...
As vezes existe encontro mensal especial que é numa loja, a loja no dia abre à noite para o pessoal e reduz o preço de tudo já fui a um encontro destes e tambem é porreiro  :Smile: 

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Viva,
> 
> Pedro esse aqua esta muito louco.
> 
> Bom trabalho 
> 
> Abraço


Obrigado Sérgio,  :Smile:  sempre a caminho de melhor heheh

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Porreiro... pá.

Eu estou em Fulham - Putney Bridge. Estamos perto, temos mesmo de combinar qualquer coisa. Avisa-me quando fores ao próximo encontro, ou antes disso, podemos combinar uma visita a umas lojas.

Eu até agora só fui à Aquatic Design Centre e à Tropics e Marines. São ambas lojas engraçadas, mas no geral eram piores do que as de Portugal. 
É como disseste, as melhores lojas só indo de carro, por isso ainda não fui a nenhuma. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Ah ok estás no centro mesmo. Ok quando houver um encontro porreiro aviso  :Wink:  sem problema.

Já estive nessas 2 lojas, a Tropic and Marines já estive várias vezes, mas são 2 lojas que têem muita coisa mas... são um pouco sujas :p

Estive numa loja pequena The reef shack em Kent, a loja era pequena mas o stock :S foi do melhor que já vi.

Tambem este mês abriu uma loja em Merton que está super limpa, pertence a um membro do clube, está super limpa e com um bom stock de peixes, pena que os aquários dos corais não sei o que se passas mas das 2 vezes que estive lá não estava com boas cores... vamos ver mais para a frente ele consegue melhor stock hehe.
A melhor loja que já fui foi a uma outra em Kent, Living Reef aquatics and reptiles, excelente em tudo.
É pena que tenha de ser com carro ou então horas em transportes publicos :p

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Mais um dos novos habitantes  :Smile: 

Pseudanthias bartlettorum



Pedro  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas Pedro,

Adoro anthias, mas infelizmente nunca tive grande sucesso. Acho que o meu erro foi ter oferecido pouca alimentação - quantidade e qualidade. Essa que tens aí é um pouco mais difícil, estás a fazer alguma coisa especial? Há quanto tempo a tens?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Ricardo,

Li que esta era dificil de manter tambem, mas pelo menos esta parece que até come cheese burgers se os deitar no aqua :p

Por agora deito 2x por dia Marine Pellets da New Era (esta comida agora está a ser muito bem falada...) até agora todos comem bem incluindo a anthia que fica doida quando deito comida.

E tambem 3x por semana deitro 1mix que fasso, Red Plankton e marine mix(1/4 a 1/2 de cubo) da ocean nutrition e oyster eggs. Pelo que vejo a anthia tambem adora o Red Plankton.

Já agora aqui fica o site da webcam remodelado  :Smile:  http://pedroreef.ath.cx:39000/

Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Pedro essa Web Cam esta excelente.

Isso tem alguma característica especial?

Abraço

Sérgio

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Ségio, 

Obrigado! 

Esta Webcam é uma Trust HD USB normal com drivers WDM, controlada pelo webcam7  :Smile:  funciona perfeito  :Smile: 

Pedro

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro!! 
Belo Aquário, os meus parabéns!!!... sendo um adepto dos nanos e dos cubos esse ai está qualquer coisa de fantástico! 
Muita saude e belos corais e belas cores... parabens!  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, Marco obrigado  :Big Grin:  ainda bem que gostas do nano  :Big Grin: 

já agora aqui fica mais uma foto :p



Cumps.
Pedro

----------


## Marco Madeira

Já agora Ricardo e Pedro que andam ai por terras de sua majestade...

Como está por ai difundido o uso de leds pelas lojas que estão a falar?
Alguma coisa fora do normal? O pessoal começa a usar? Quais as opiniões sobre este tipo de iluminação?

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Parabéns Pedro!
Muito bom o teu Nano e belas fotos a acompanhar!
Manda mais por favor

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá Marco
Desculpa a demora mas andei com muita coisa para fazer :p
Em relação aos LED's em UK vejo muita gente usar mas em nanos, as calhas grandes ainda sai muito caro.
Mas nos nanos tenho visto a calha KR92, inclusive já tive a mexer em uma e é bem porreira! 

Pedro, ainda bem que gostaste das fotos  :Big Grin:  tambem gosto muito do teu Shallow Reef, alias vou ter novidades nesse campo brevemente  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb665:   :yb665: 

Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Boa Noite,
Recentemente tenho adiciona uns novos habitantes aqui fica umas fotos  :Smile: 

Synchiropus Picturatus


Gramma Loreto


O Wrasse que ainda não sei ao certo o que é, mas parece um Paracheilinus rubricaudalis



E agora uns macros  :Smile: 















Estou sempre a batalhar com os consumos(balling) :p mas agora está estabilizado  :Smile: 

Doseamentos:

Balling Light
Ca - 12ml/dia
Mg - 8ml/dia
KH - 24ml/dia

KZ
Coral Snow(1ml) + ZeoBak(1 gota) - 2x p/ Semana
Zeo Life(2ml) - 3x p/ Semana
Coral Vitalizer(1 gota) - 2x p/ Semana
Amino Acid HC(1 gota) - 2x p/ Semana
B-Balance(2ml) - todos os dias
K-Balance(0.8ml +/-) - 3x p/ Semana +/- (dependendo dos valores do K+ mantenho sempra a 380 +/-)
Sponge Power(1 gota) - todos os dia
Iron(1 gota) - dias alternados
Stylo-Pocci Glow - dias alternados
Potassium Iodine Fluoride Concentrate - dias alternados
ZeoSpu2(0.8ml) - 15 em 15 dias



Por agora é tudo!  :Smile: 

Cumps
Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Pedro,

Os corais estão com boas cores e as fotos estão porreiras, em especial a primeira (do mandarim).

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Pedro,

Fotos fantásticas.

Parabens

Saudações

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Muito bom dude!  :Wink: 

abraço

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Ultimas fotos deste aquário  :SbRireLarme2: , será tudo transferido para: http://www.reefforum.net/f289/island-reef-22228/ 



Fotos do sistema:



















 :Smile: 

Pedro

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva Pedro,

Por um lado é pena que esse nano deixe de existir pela beleza e equilíbrio alcançados, mas com os crescimentos dos corais e ainda mais os que estão a ocupar a zona da areia, já estava a pedir um espaço maior.

Boa sorte para o novo projecto.

Abraço,
Miguel

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Boas Pedro,

Parabéns pelo aquário! Está fantástico!

----------

